# Leaving FAS, Entitlements?



## EdenCyrus (30 Mar 2011)

Hello Everyone

I have a problem. Im currently doing a course in FAS and ive been at it for a long time now, since Late October Early Novermber. I chose this course out of my own inititive. SW didnt tell me too.

After a few months i realised its not for me. I was just generally curious about what it was and what it was like. I really dont like it now. 

Im going to leave, What would SW say if i did that. It finishes very soon. Another month from now actually. 

Its not the line of work i see myself in. I live in an accomodation in the town. I moved while on the course. 


I just want the minimum to live. Nothing more. Just for a while. 

Please Help


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Mar 2011)

If there's only a month to go would you not see it out? Even if you don't see yourself working in the field it will stand to you that you've completed your course. It would show that you've some initiative and if you don't finish it, it could be harder to explain during an interview and might give the employer the wrong impression.


----------



## EdenCyrus (30 Mar 2011)

Well. I have a BSc and Going on to do a Post Grad Eventually. In terms of using this to an employer i wont be. Its no where near my college Subjects Majors/Minors and i just want to write it off. It was a curiosity thats all.

No i cant stand it anymore. The course. Its affecting everything i do. I havnt enjoyed a day for the last 4-5 months. no sob story. but i would be a much better person for not being there.

So all that aside. Is there anything i can do. The SW payments would be very temporary. But just to tide me over. till then


----------



## SarahMc (30 Mar 2011)

Were you in reciept of JSB/JSA before doing the course? If so, you may have to wait 9 weeks before you qualify again.


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Mar 2011)

I would look better if you finish what you started.


----------



## johnnygman (31 Mar 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> I would look better if you finish what you started.


 
Completely agree, 1 month is hardly a big sacrifice, I think with the amount of genuine people who want and cannot get places on FAS courses this would be pretty bad form to pack it in now. Considering you say u only signed seemingly out of curiosity and have stuck it this long it will look much better for you to any employer regardless of relevance that you were actively trying to improve yourself and not sitting back. If I was hiring someone that something I would certainly look for.


----------



## EdenCyrus (31 Mar 2011)

SarahMc said:


> Were you in reciept of JSB/JSA before doing the course? If so, you may have to wait 9 weeks before you qualify again.



Thankyou.


----------

